# San Fran Commercial Building Owners Must Pay 2019 Tax



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2019)

A measure passed last year now requires building owners to increase their gross receipts tax by 3.5 percent. Tenant rents are expected to rise as a result.

More...

Continue reading...


----------



## Keystone (Jan 31, 2019)

By the majority of the voters mindset, is it safe to assume if a different President raises or removes those record breaking tax cuts then the city will cease to charge its tax because those big corporations will be paying its share, RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTT...........


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 1, 2019)

I remember when Reagan cut taxes and then gave less to the states and then the states raised their taxes to make up for it.


----------



## JCraver (Feb 1, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I remember when Reagan cut taxes and then gave less to the states and then the states raised their taxes to make up for it.



Theoretically though, that's the way it should be.  I mean that we're a republic, and each State is sovereign - so the bulk of taxes an individual pays _should_ be levied by the State(s).  The fed is in everyone's pockets way too deep.


----------

